# Milk machines



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

What milk machine do you have? What do you like; what don't you like? Where did you get it? What did it cost you?

I only have 3 does in milk and I mostly milk by hand. I have an Udderly EZ for emergencies or if my hands hurt too much. But by next month I will have 10+ to milk! And my hands definitely can't handle that. But the EZ just creates a solid suction and I can't imagine that's very good for their mammary tissue. 

Now I just need help on determining a better machine to buy...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would love a milking machine but the budget won't handle it. Right now I have the Udderly EZ for the small teats and the hands for the others.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Milking ten by hand isn't as bad as you think, when my mom was gone on vacation for two weeks I did 15 by hand  (I tried to teach my dad how to milk, didn't work out obviously, lol) Makes your forearms the envy of everybody, lol

Anyway though, we bought our vacuum pump from Hamby Dairy Supply, I think it cost around $1200 for the pump, but we spent that much because eventually we plan on using this pump to run a parlor with PVC airlines etc, so we will need more vacuum. For the bucket, we got it from the Parts Department, its a stainless steel DeLaval style bucket with claw milkers, although I'm searching for milkers without claws since its less you have to worry about when you clean. They also make poly buckets, but i've heard that it makes the milk taste so we use stainless and we replace the tubing and the inflations once or twice a year.

A lower cost solution would be this one guy on ebay, I can't remember his name exactly(I think its Perry's milkers) he rebuilds and resells vacuum pumps and his smaller pumps run around $500-600, and you can search on ebay for either a Surge style bucket(short and fat) or DeLaval style(taller and a bit shorter diameter) I personally prefer the Delaval since I think the Surge is too short plus you have to modify a few things on the lid in order for your inflation set up to work if you don't use the standard Surge set up.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know there's a machine on Craigslist near me right now for 700.. check out the IE craigslist... if you're down here why not


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Sarah! I found it, I'll call tomorrow. It's a lot of money and I wouldn't be able to get it until June, but maybe they will work with me? It's worth a shot! I have really bad carpel tunnel. It SUUUCCCKKKSSS. My hands ache through my wrist up my forearms mostly at night. It keep me awake like tonight when I should be asleep! Otherwise milking by hand is way more fun.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I couldn't find anything from Perry on eBay, though I have read a few other places that he is a good source! I did find this site:
http://www.portablemilkers.com/page/page/1586842.htm

Same idea, a rebuilt system with everything replaced. Not too shabby. Half the price of the new milkers too! Hmmm...lol


----------

